# NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU



## Research (25. August 2013)

*NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder,

nach dem Überwachen der gesamten freien Welt, der unfreien Welt, dem Rest, Botschaften aller Herren Länder, Firmen und des eigenen Landes, kam jetzt heraus: Die NSA belauscht erfolgreich das Hauptquartier der Vereinten Nationen in New York, USA.

Die UN (UNO United Nations Organisation, Organisation der Vereinten Nationen) ist eine internationale, weltweite Organisation und ein von allen anerkanntes Völkerrechtsobjekt. Gegründet 1945  um vorhergegangene Ereignisse zukünftig zu verhindern.
Ihre Ziele sidn: den Weltfrieden zu wahren, Völkerrecht zu gewährleisten, die Menschenrechte zu Schützen und die internationale zu gewährleisten und die Zusammenarbeit zu verbessern. Sie bietet Unterstützung für wirtschaftliche, soziale Entwicklung und humanitäre Hilfe.

Eine Organisation des Friedens.

Wie geht die NSA vor?
Es werden Wanzen genutzt, Scanner in Aktenvernichter eingebaut, IT infiziert und die bekannter Internetverbindungen angezapft. Neuerdings auch VPN, was vorher als sehr kompliziert galt.

Bereits im Sommer 2012 ist es gelungen bei Videokonferenzanlagen, die Verschlüsselung zu brechen. Seit dem wird alles angezapft.



> Dies habe für "eine dramatische Verbesserung der Daten aus  Video-Telekonferenzen und der Fähigkeit, diesen Datenverkehr zu  entschlüsseln" gesorgt, heißt es in einem geheimen NSA-Dokument. "Der  Datenverkehr liefert uns die internen Video-Telekonferenzen der Uno  (yay!)".


Innerhalb von drei Wochen war nun die Entschlüsselung von 12 Verbindungen auf 458 Übertragungen explodiert. Dies führte zu einer Gesamtverbesserung der Mittel der Überwachung.

Spionage Inception: Die USA erwischten die Chinesen dabei ebenfalls erfolgreich die UN abzuschnorcheln, China ist kein UN Mitglied, wird nur von einem Delegierten vertreten. Was passierte? Ein Schnorchler schnorchelt den anderen Schnorcheler ab. Die USA überwachen was China überwacht und ausgespäht hat.

Laut Abkommen mit den USA ist das ausspionieren der UN verboten. Ein Eindeutiger Rechtsbruch.

Anbei würde die VPN Kommunikation der EU Botschaften geknackt und überwacht. Die Infrastruktur so tief infiziert das man auf die Festplatten direkt zugreifen kann.


> "Wenn wir den Zugang zu einer Seite verlieren, können wir ihn  unmittelbar zurückerhalten, wenn wir über das VPN der anderen Seite  kommen", konstatieren die NSA-Techniker in einer internen Präsentation.  "Wir haben das mehrere Male genutzt, als wir bei ,Magothy'  rausgeschmissen wurden."


Das neue Gebaüde heißt dort Apalachee, das Alte in den USA, NY, Magothy.

Das Auswärtige Amt dazu:


> "Wir haben keine eigenen Erkenntnisse", sagte ein Sprecher am Sonntag.


Über 80 Botschaften werden so überwacht, die UN hat 193 Mitglieder. Nichtmitglieder sind:
Republik China(Taiwan),
Vatikanstaat,
Palästina,
West-Sahara,
Türkische Republik Nordzypern,
Republik Kosovo,
Abchasien,
Südossetien,
Cookinseln.


Meinung:

Huh, ganz schön was los. Mal sehen ob es dazu eine Völkerrechtliche Reaktion geben wird.
Hoffentlich passiert jetzt irgendetwas. Das der kleine Bürger sich nicht schützen kann ist natürlich.
Das aber die wohl größte und einflussreichste Organisation der Welt, sowohl von China wie den USA überwacht wird, ist eine neue Dimension.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wies noch weitergeht^^


----------



## Schinken (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY*

Überrascht hat mich zwar an der ganzen Sache Nichts wirklich, aber das am allerwenigsten. Warum wurde der UN wohl das Gebäude von Rockefeller geschenkt? Aus Nächstenliebe? Dass die UN ihr Hauptquartier nicht in Island o.Ä. aufgeschlagen hat sondern ausgerechnet auf amerikanischen Boden sagt schlicht schon alles.


----------



## Yassen (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY*

Sonst Ja das ist nicht unser Bier  sondern das der Vereinten Nationen,


----------



## Research (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauprquatier der EU*

So ihr Qwängelanten, fertig.

Wie schon erkannt wurde, danke keinnick, ist die News wirklich brühfrisch, heute um 8:00 erstmalig veröffentlicht.

Star_KillA, was stört dich an der Ausdrucksweise?


----------



## godfather22 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauprquatier der EU*

Echt unglaublich, was die sich da schon wieder rausnehmen. Aber ich denke es wird bestimmt mal wieder nichts passieren. Ist man ja von unserer Regierung gewohnt.
Was wohl noch alles passieren muss, damit die da oben aufwachen...


----------



## locojens (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Was mich NULL überrascht war doch klar das die Alles und jeden bespitzeln. Wenn man früher solch eine Ansicht äußerte wurde man als dummer Verschwörungstrottel  hingestellt. Und nun kommt Scheibchenweise die ganz große Sch.... raus.

Konsequenzen ... hm ich wüsste nicht welche das haben wird. Hier in D wird doch schon wieder vertuscht und verleugnet. Nach dem Motto wir stecken denen doch eh bis zum Hals im Arsch, also Aufklärung weitestmöglich verhindern und nur nichts gegen amerikanische Geheimdienste sagen.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> Wie geht die NSA vor?
> Es werden Wanzen genutzt, Scanner in Aktenvernichter eingebaut, IT infiziert und die bekannter Internetverbindungen angezapft. Neuerdings auch VPN, was vorher als sehr kompliziert galt.
> 
> Bereits im Sommer 2012 ist es gelungen bei Videokonferenzanlagen, die Verschlüsselung zu brechen. Seit dem wird alles angezapft.
> ...



Das volle Programm, wie viel Rechennetzwerke da am Arbeiten sind um die Verschlüsselung zu decodieren  (Masterkeys oder SSL zertifikate haben die sicher schon......)



Research schrieb:


> Laut Abkommen mit den USA ist das ausspionieren der UN verboten. Ein Eindeutiger Rechtsbruch.



Nicht nur dass, wenn das nun wirklich beweisbar ist, dann haben sich die USA nun zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.Das wird ein grobes Diplomatisches Nachspiel haben 



Research schrieb:


> Anbei würde die VPN Kommunikation der EU Botschaften geknackt und überwacht. Die Infrastruktur so tief infiziert das man auf die Festplatten direkt zugreifen kann.
> Das neue Gebaüde heißt dort Apalachee, das Alte in den USA, NY, Magothy.



Na bitte eine erfolgreiche Man in the mittel Attacke auf eine VPN-Verbindung . Anscheinend habe sich die ein recht großes Portfolio an gültigen SSL Zertifikaten angelegt. Der Zugriff auf das ganze Netzwerk lässt aber auf einen physischen Zugriff schließen. Vielleicht sind ja sogar die Netzwerk Admins auch schon unterwandert (UN) 

TRAURIG ABER WAR - Amerika kanns sich nun nicht mehr das Land der unbgrensten Möglichkeiten nennen, viel eher das Land der unbegrensten Überwachung


----------



## beren2707 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Der nächste Schlag ins Gesicht des "Rests der Welt". Wie langsam offensichtlich wird, wer die wahren Terroristen sind. USA - Land of the Free. Tja, wäre man konsequent, müsste man die USA aus den UN entfernen, aber wer gegen den Anführer der freien Welt ist, der ist ja ein Terrorist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> die UN hat 193 Mitglieder. Nichtmitglieder sind:
> China,
> Taiwan (wird zu China gezählt),
> Vatikanstaat,
> ...


 
Selbstverständlich ist China Mitglied der UN.
Wie sonst hätten sie denn ihren Sitz im Weltsicherheitsrat haben können?


----------



## Research (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

China ist ex-Mitglied. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_states_of_the_United_Nations#Republic_of_China


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Ich rede von der Volksrepublik China. Also das, was wir alle nur als China bezeichnen.


----------



## Research (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Sehe es gerade, die Wiki Einträge sind nicht ganz Konsistent.

UNdata | country profile | China

Bei den non-members der UN-Seite fehlt eine Liste derer die nicht Mitglied sind und keinen "Besuchersitz" haben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Hmmm mal schauen wie sich der Ami darauswindet. 

Terrorabwehr fällt ja weg, oder hat die UN die Nachfolge von Al Quaida angetreten und wir alle haben das nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Research (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> []Terrorabwehr fällt ja weg, oder hat die UN die Nachfolge von Al Quaida angetreten und wir alle haben das nicht mitbekommen?


 

Nö, scheinbar aber ein gewisser Kim auf Neuseeland.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Mein Hass gegen die Staaten wächst von Tag zu Tag.
Jetzt werde ich sicher überwacht, weil ich ein potentieller Terrorist bin.


----------



## Research (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Das volle Programm, wie viel Rechennetzwerke  da am Arbeiten sind um die Verschlüsselung zu decodieren  (Masterkeys  oder SSL zertifikate haben die sicher schon......)[] Na bitte eine  erfolgreiche Man in the mittel Attacke auf eine VPN-Verbindung .  Anscheinend habe sich die ein recht großes Portfolio an gültigen SSL  Zertifikaten angelegt. Der Zugriff auf das ganze Netzwerk lässt aber auf  einen physischen Zugriff schließen. Vielleicht sind ja sogar die  Netzwerk Admins auch schon unterwandert (UN) []


 
Yup, Microsofts Hintertür | c't

Dahingehend Interessantes Gespräch:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?P...ugrb4isbs0&topic=235642.msg2526528#msg2526528

Wobei man das abkürzen kann: Zertifikatsstelle USA= Patriotact. Fertig.


----------



## Seeefe (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hmmm mal schauen wie sich der Ami darauswindet.
> 
> Terrorabwehr fällt ja weg, oder hat die UN die Nachfolge von Al Quaida angetreten und wir alle haben das nicht mitbekommen?


 
Der Ami muss sich garnicht rausreden, der wurde genau so bespitzelt wie andere. Wer sich rausreden würde wäre der Staat da drüben. Das ist auch was viele hier vergessen, nicht die Amerikanische Bevölkerung hat Spionage betrieben sondern die Regierung, aber nein werfen wir die 5 Köpfige Familie in den selben Hut mit den ganzen Typen die nichts anderes zu tun haben als alle anderen an der Nase herumzuführen.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> Yup, Microsofts Hintertür | c't
> 
> Dahingehend Interessantes Gespräch:
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?P...ugrb4isbs0&topic=235642.msg2526528#msg2526528
> ...


 
Ich verfasse vielleicht heute noch // oder im worst case erst morgen, eine news zum Thema SSL im generellen.
Der einzig mir bekannte weg es zu überprüfen ob eine MIM auf domain X ausgeführt wird liegt am Zertifikatswechsel.
Nehmen wir mal an ich checke meine mails per Webmail, da die NSA oder Behörde X die Zertifkate unterwandert haben, können Sie sich beliebig gültige generieren.
Wenn sie jetzt meine SSL-Verbindung quasi umrouten wollen, auf z.B einen Dirty proxy, dann nehmen sie sich einfach das neue Zertifikat was Sie sich erzeugt haben. Jeder Browser wird es akzeptieren. Einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler gibts aber auch hier. Da die verbindung umgeroutet wird und ein Zertifikatswechsel stattfinde, schlägt ein Addon gleich "ALARM" !
Firefox --> Plugin ([FONT=&quot]Certificate Patrol[/FONT]) 
Nur MIM ist recht aufwendig, die wollen einfach stink normales Https mit einem klassischen schlüsselautausch welches mittels Masterkys einfach zu decodiern ist


----------



## KingArthur5610 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Finde es gut, dass solche Machenschaften an's Tageslicht gelangen. Wie lange wird "der Rest der Welt" noch für dumm verkauft ?!

Auch wenn, "Staatsfeinde" weggesperrt werden, nur weil man delikate Informationen veröffentlicht und dem Spiel ein Ende setzen möchte.

So long - NSA überwacht weiter.


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> Yup, Microsofts Hintertür | c't



Zumindest das ist ein alter Hut.

Lösung: Internet Explorer und Google Chrome in die Tonne, dafür Firefox (bringt eine eigene Zertifikats-API mit) verwenden.


----------



## Schinken (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> China ist ex-Mitglied. Member states of the United Nations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Republik China ist die offizielle Bezeichnung von Taiwan. Das wurde ausgeschlossen weil die Volksrepublik China (früher nur Rotchina genannt, heute ugs. China) sonst nicht der UN beigetreten wäre da es Taiwan als abtrünnige Provinz betrachtet. Also ist die Behauptung China ist nicht Mitglied der UN zwar formell nicht falsch, aber doch irreführend da wir unter China meist nicht Taiwan verstehen.


----------



## Research (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Habe es im Tread und er News korrigiert.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Zumindest das ist ein alter Hut.
> 
> Lösung: Internet Explorer und Google Chrome in die Tonne, dafür Firefox (bringt eine eigene Zertifikats-API mit) verwenden.


Und das Betriebssystem hat sicherlich keine Hintertür. Wovon träumst du nachts?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Microsoft hat der NSA sicher eine Hintertür eingebaut.


----------



## KratzeKatze (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Microsoft hat der NSA sicher eine Hintertür eingebaut.


 
Die bauen vermutlich einen Haufen Hintertüren für alle möglichen Leute ein..
Trusted Computing: Bundesamt hält Windows 8 nicht für "gefährlich" | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## marcus_T (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Wir (die EU)sollten uns mit Korea China und Russland aus dem Staub machen und gegen die USA ein Wirtschaftsembargo verhängen.
wenn sich vereint keine Länder dagegen stellen wird das alles nur weiter geduldet bis es richtig knallt.


----------



## Schinken (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Tröste dich mit der Geschichte: Wenn Imperien am mächtigsten schienen, wenn ihre Arroganz am größten war, wenn ihr Herrschaftsbereich seine größte Ausdehnung erreichte, immer dann standen sie vor dem finanziellen und moralischem Kollaps. Das Gerüst des US-Imperiums mag sich noch eine Weile halten, (der USA großes Vorbild, das Römische Reich hat sich nach diesem Punkt noch Jahrhunderte gehalten-aber ich denke im 21. Jahrhundert ist alles beschleunigt, auch der Untergang von Imperien) doch schon bald ist der Punkt erreicht an dem ein kräftiger Schlag alles zusammenbrechen lässt. Von aussen gibt es genug Staaten und Gruppierungen die nur auf den richtigen Augenblick für diesen Schlag warten (das muss kein militärischer sein). Andererseits könnte es bei stetigem Machtverlust und weitergehendem Verlust der Hegemonie auf dem amerikanischem Kontinent auch eine Art ,,Völkerwanderung'' aus dem Süden des Kontinents sein, die alles zum Einsturz bringt. Ich persönlich glaube der entscheidende Knackpunkt wird die eigene Bevölkerung. In absehbarer Zeit wird die USA sich so weit von ihren angeblichen Idealen entfernt haben, dass sich die Mehrzahl der Amerikaner nicht mehr vorlügen können sie würden im Land der Freien leben, um das unter Kontrolle zu halten muss die Regierung immer diktatorischer, brutaler reagieren und die jetzt schon starke Polarisierung der Gesellschaft wird exorbitant steigen bis die Kräfte der Regierung gänzlich im Inneren gebunden sind. Dann ist die Zeit reif für den Zusammenbruch. Ich hoffe ich erlebe das noch. Mich würde es ehrlich gesagt ankotzen in der (politisch) quasi gleichen Welt zu sterben in der ich geboren und aufgewachsen bin. Ich will eine einschneidende Veränderung erleben, eine CHANCE (sic!) auf einen Neubeginn. Und aus dieser Perspektive setze ich auch auf den Verfall der europäischen Mächte, da wir zurzeit nur als US-Krücke fungieren.


----------



## SinCity (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Das ist GIGANTISCH!!!!!! Unermäßlich!!!!!! Zu 90% der Menschen verstehen die Tragweite dieser Überwachung nicht. (Was das alles bedeutet). Unglaublich! Die NSA ist uns, egal welche politische und strategiesche Entscheidungen die UN trifft, ein bis zwei Schritte immer voraus. Und daraus folgt, dass sie geeignete Gegenmaßnahmen (zu ihrem Vorteil) ausüben können. Kleinere Länder oder sogar große Länder unter Druck setzten, einzelne Politer beeinflussen oder sogar sie in eine gewisse Richtung lenken können. (Wenn ihr versteht was ich meine). Leider sind viele durch die Medien usw. so stumpf geworden, dass sie nicht verstehen können, was das wirklich bedeutet. Ich sage nur eins. Aufpassen, alles mitverfolgen. Schön das es Leute gibt die in diesem Forum UNS darüber in Kenntniss setzten. VIELEN DANK!!!!!!
PS.: ICH BIN WIRKLICH SPRACHLOS UND EMPÖRT!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Und wehe die Usa kommen drauf das sie überwacht werden, dann fangen sie kurz darauf einen Krieg mit einem Ölreichen Land an


----------



## painleZ (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Microsoft hat der NSA sicher eine Hintertür eingebaut.



deswegen benutz ich Linux^^ dann kommen die vollpfosten ersma nicht so schnell an mich ran


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



painleZ schrieb:


> deswegen benutz ich Linux^^ dann kommen die vollpfosten ersma nicht so schnell an mich ran


 
Linux ist open Source.
Die NSA hat ihre Leute an wichtigen Positionen der Softwareentwicklung sitzen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Und bei Apple sitzen sie sogar im Vorstand


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Der Ami muss sich garnicht rausreden, der wurde genau so bespitzelt wie andere. Wer sich rausreden würde wäre der Staat da drüben. Das ist auch was viele hier vergessen, nicht die Amerikanische Bevölkerung hat Spionage betrieben sondern die Regierung, aber nein werfen wir die 5 Köpfige Familie in den selben Hut mit den ganzen Typen die nichts anderes zu tun haben als alle anderen an der Nase herumzuführen.


 
Ich habe mit "der Ami" nicht die Einwohner der Vereinigten Staaten gemeint, sondern ihre Politische Führung. Die meisten hier haben dies auch verstanden. Mir ist schon klar, dass der Amerikaner als Einwohner nichts mit der ganzen Sache zu tun hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



> Mir ist schon klar, dass der Amerikaner als Einwohner nichts mit der ganzen Sache zu tun hat.


Ganz unschuldig sind sie aber dennoch nicht, ein Großer teil ist mit deren Spionageaktivitäten einverstanden, weil es zum Schutze ihres Landes dient meinen sie, sonst könnten sie dieses Spionageprogramm nicht ohne weiteres weiterführen.


----------



## beren2707 (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Ist nur die Frage, ob das auch stimmt. Bei uns ist ja auch angeblich ein überwältigender Teil der Bevölkerung mit unserer Volkskanzlerin zufrieden. Ich fürchte, die Propagandpresse wird hier wie dort einige Sachen vertuschen und den vorgegebenen Vorstellungen der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung entsprechend umändern.


----------



## marcus_T (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Schinken schrieb:


> Tröste dich mit der Geschichte: .



Zz läuft eine recht Gute Doku auf Sky wie es im Jahr 2240 aussieht (aussehen könnte und warscheinlich auch wird).

ich will mich an dieser Stelle politisch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
ist das flasche Forum dafür.
nur soviel zu " Imperien "
Schlagt mal nach nach Maya oder Römer oder oder oder.
Macht einfach mal die Geschichtsbücher auf.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



marcus_T schrieb:


> Wir (die EU)sollten uns mit Korea China und Russland aus dem Staub machen und gegen die USA ein Wirtschaftsembargo verhängen.
> wenn sich vereint keine Länder dagegen stellen wird das alles nur weiter geduldet bis es richtig knallt.


 
Ne lass ma, lieber hab ich die NSA als Kommunisten hinter mir...

Spionage wird überall betrieben, nicht nur von den USA, nur ists bei denen jetzt im großen Stil rausgekommen, China, Russland spionieren zu 100% genau so aus.

Damit möchte ich die US Regierung in keinsterweise verteidigen  Aber jeder hat seine Leichen im Keller, die einen mehrere die anderen wenigere, kommt aber aufs gleiche raus. 

Man muss sich doch nur mal die Briten angucken. Da gabs einen massiven Einschritt gegen die Pressefreiheit bei The Guardian und die Briten interessierts garicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5592645 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz unschuldig sind sie aber dennoch nicht, ein Großer teil ist mit deren Spionageaktivitäten einverstanden, weil es zum Schutze ihres Landes dient meinen sie, sonst könnten sie dieses Spionageprogramm nicht ohne weiteres weiterführen.


 
Man könnte höchstens kritisieren, dass die Amerikaner die Regierung gewählt haben.
Aber letztendlich ist es egal, ob sie nun Bush, Obama oder Romney wählen, die Regierung spitzelt aus, egal wer Präsident ist.

Genauso kann man deutsche Wähler kritisieren, dass Merkel gewählt wurde, die darüber informiert war, dass die USA bespitzeln und sich nun heute beklagt, dass das Ausmaß groß ist, aber trotzdem nicht nach Washington fliegt und dort auf den Tisch haut. Merkel kuscht vor Obama, wie das alle anderen westlichen Regierungen derzeit auch machen.


----------



## marcus_T (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ne lass ma, lieber hab ich die NSA als Kommunisten hinter mir...


 
also gepflegt anlehnen und warten was noch kommt.......
ich glaub du weißt nicht wirklich was du da gerade geschrieben hast.


----------



## Yassen (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Ich persönlich denke genauso wie Seefe und kann dem 39 Post fast vollständig zustimmen. Und was willst du mit den Russen auf unserer Seite oder Nordkorea. Im Vergleich zu diesen Länder geht es uns super.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



marcus_T schrieb:


> also gepflegt anlehnen und warten was noch kommt.......
> ich glaub du weißt nicht wirklich was du da gerade geschrieben hast.


 
Ich weiß sehr wohl was ich da geschrieben habe. Meine Familie lebte bis zum Mauerfall hinter dem Eisernen Vorhang, da versteht man wohl meine Grundhaltung zu China, Russland oder Nordkorea. Ich bitte dich, die länder sind reine DIktaturen, die unschuldige Menschen umbringen, Menschen verhungern und anders denkende einfach wegsperren oder schlimmer.

Überspitzt dargestellt finden es aber wohl einige schlimmer das die NSA möglicher Weise genau so viel über einen weiß wie Facebook. 

Natürlich ist das großer Mist von der US-Regierung, genau so wie von den Briten mit ihrem Spionage Programm, aber trotzdem. Russland und China, ich glaubs nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Snowden ist ja auch nur deshalb nach China (Hongkong) und Russland gegangen, weil er weiß, dass sie ihn nicht einfach ausliefern.
Wäre er in ein westliches Land gegangen, würde er heute schon irgendwo im US Knast sitzen und auf seine Verurteilung (Verhandlung wäre hier zuviel gesagt) als Landesverräter warten.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Snowden ist ja auch nur deshalb nach China (Hongkong) und Russland gegangen, weil er weiß, dass sie ihn nicht einfach ausliefern.
> Wäre er in ein westliches Land gegangen, würde er heute schon irgendwo im US Knast sitzen und auf seine Verurteilung (Verhandlung wäre hier zuviel gesagt) als Landesverräter warten.


 
Genau so war es ja bei dem Assange


----------



## Research (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Oder Manning.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Ich frage mich, wie die USA reagiert hätten, wenn herausgekommen wäre, dass der BND das Weiße Haus verwanzt hat.


----------



## keinnick (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie die USA reagiert hätten, wenn herausgekommen wäre, dass der BND das Weiße Haus verwanzt hat.



Wahrscheinlich wäre Deutschland "befriedet" worden


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



marcus_T schrieb:


> also gepflegt anlehnen und warten was noch kommt.......
> ich glaub du weißt nicht wirklich was du da gerade geschrieben hast.



Er hat absolut recht. *Alle* haben ihre Leichen im Keller. Das System ist da sogar absolut nebensächlich. Das liegt daran, dass Menschen Tiere sind und bleiben.
Du willst das ändern? Keine Chance. Versuchs doch in der Korruptio.. ähh.. Politik.  Du willst dich beschweren? Dann beschwer dich bei [insert your god here]..


----------



## Schinken (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Oh gut! Die menschliche Natur, Allzweckentschuldigung und Totschlagargument in einem! Na dann pfeift drau, viertes Reich Willkommen, huldigen wir dem Opportunismus. Und das willst du deinen Kindern so beibringen? Stell dir vor, ich hab kein Gott. Ich glaube an Verantworung!


----------



## beren2707 (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Genau, das Argument ist echt "toll". Würden alle Länder Unrecht in Recht verwandeln, es würde trotzdem immer Unrecht bleiben! Es liegt an jedem Einzelnen, für die Freiheit anderer und sich selbst einzustehen und gegen diese Entwicklungen vorzugehen. Irgendwann wachen solche Leute auf und wundern sich, in was für einer Welt sie leben, aber dann habe es eben keine Möglichkeit gegeben, dagegen vorzugehen, außerdem seien ja alle Länder so. 
Mit der Herangehensweise braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die heutigen Demokratien nur noch postdemokratische Parteiendiktaturen sind, denn dem Souverän (dem Volk), ist es ja offensichtlich egal (oder er ist zu sehr mit anderen Dingen "beschäftigt"). Kommt das von Merkels "Alternativlosigkeitsdogma"? Gerade jetzt ist die Demokratie und Freiheit in Gefahr wie Jahrzente zuvor nicht, aber wen juckts?


----------



## xpSyk (26. August 2013)

Die machen garnix dagegen.. Alle kneifen nur und die USA beherrscht die Welt mit unseren Waffen.


----------



## Yassen (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Er hat absolut recht. *Alle* haben ihre Leichen im Keller. Das System ist da sogar absolut nebensächlich. Das liegt daran, dass Menschen Tiere sind und bleiben.
> Du willst das ändern? Keine Chance. Versuchs doch in der Korruptio.. ähh.. Politik.  Du willst dich beschweren? Dann beschwer dich bei [insert your god here]..


 
Ich gebe dir recht den wo Menschen handeln passieren Fehler, diese auszuschalten ist unmöglich. 


Schinken schrieb:


> Oh gut! Die menschliche Natur,  Allzweckentschuldigung und Totschlagargument in einem! Na dann pfeift  drau, viertes Reich Willkommen, huldigen wir dem Opportunismus.


Ich glaube nicht das er sagen wollte, wir machtlos sind aber die menschliche Natur ist fehlerbehaftet so sind wir nun mal. 


Schinken schrieb:


> Und das  willst du deinen Kindern so beibringen? Stell dir vor, ich hab kein  Gott. Ich glaube an Verantworung!



Und dann glaube an die Verantwortung in den Menschen. Auch wenn das natürlich nicht hilft. Wählen hilft schon .


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Schinken schrieb:


> Oh gut! Die menschliche Natur, Allzweckentschuldigung und Totschlagargument in einem!



Das ist doch keine Entschuldigung, sondern ne Tatsache. Es sei denn du beweist mir gleich, dass wir alle hochentwickelte Aliens sind. Nicht? Schade.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wachen solche Leute auf und wundern sich, in was für einer Welt sie leben



Ich habe genau ein (kostbares) Leben. Und ich soll jetzt der "böse", "faule" oder sonstwas sein, weil ich es nicht damit verschwende den ganzen Tag über in Stein gemeißelte Tatsachen rumzuheulen? Lächerlich.
Jeder von euch "besseren" Menschen hat todsicher x Leichen im Keller und nutzt täglich x-fach andere Menschen gnadenlos aus. Aber wenn ihr euch in eurer Superhero-Fantasiewelt besser fühlt, nur zu.

Naja, immerhin habt ihr eure Klamotten selbst gestrickt, eure Kakaobohnen selber gepflückt und heute schon nen Walfänger auf dem Heimweg von ner Gesundheits-Demo gerammt. Oder nicht? 
Aber wenigstens nen Care-Paket habt ihr bestimmt schon verschickt, und mindestens ein hungerndes Kind (oder Robbenbaby) adoptiert? Nein? Wer hätte das gedacht.. 

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass ihr doch nur verwöhnte opportunistische Heuchler seid, so wie 99,9999% aller Menschen in diesem Land? Man weiß es nicht..


----------



## beren2707 (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Tja, wenn Leute, die offensichtlich erkennen, dass etwas in einem Land falsch läuft, es aber aus Eigensinn nicht ändern wollen, dann sind wir genau da, wo das grundlegende Problem unserer Demokratie liegt. Den Leuten sind mittlerweile die elementarsten Freiheiten egal, solange sie für die Wahrung dessen auch nur einen Finger krumm machen müssten und es ihrem persönlichen Wohl, ihrem beruflichen Werdegang etc. schaden könnte. Genau das ist Opportunismus übelster Sorte, nicht das Beklagen von Missständen und das Auflehnen dagegen. Dass es hier nicht um Pseudoweltverbesserung geht, sondern das Verhindern/Umkehren einer offensichtlichen Entwicklung westlicher Staaten zu Überwachungsstaaten und (Parteien-)Diktaturen, hast du offensichtlich auch nicht begriffen.


----------



## Schinken (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Das ist keine Tatsache, ich bin ein Mensch und kenne Menschen in deren Natur es nicht liegt andere zu übervorteilen, auszunutzen oder zu beherrschen. 
Du bist auch weder als faul noch als böse tituliert worden. Nur als opportunistisch, schlag ruhig die Definition nach, dein Argument vom einen Leben dass du nicht verschwenden willst passt da gut.
Es hat auch Niemand verlangt dass jemand sein ganzes Leben dem Kampf gegen Ungerechtigkeit widmen soll. Ohne sein eigenes Glück kann man an soeinem Ideal ja nur zerbrechen. Aber das ist doch keine entweder-oder Frage. 
Ich hab übrigens wirklich keine Gewissenspille in Form eines anonymen Patenkindes o.Ä. Auch keine selbstgestrickten Pullover usw. Aber es gibt einen Mittelweg weißt du, jeder kann nach seinen Möglichkeiten an einer Welt arbeiten in der er Leben will. Kennst du den Spruch:,,Was du nicht willst, das man dir tu', das füg auch keinem andern zu!''? Ich kann mir zum Beispiel hauptsächlich Secondhandware kaufen, um so der Industrie wenigstens nicht mehr Geld als nötig in den Rachen zu werfen. Ich kann Menschen helfen in dieser Welt nicht unterzugehen (ich bin Streetworker und tue das jeden Tag, und siehe da, ich verzichte damit auch auf die Möglichkeit eines weit höher dotierten Berufs). Aber das alles kann *ich *tun. Eine Menge anderer Sachen kann ich nicht tun. Ich kann zurzeit De-facto nichts daran ändern dass mit meinen Steuermitteln Kriege finanziert werden die Unschuldige töten. Der Fehler den viele Menschen machen ist zu glauben dass ich dieselben Maßstäbe an andere anlege (bzw. dass sie Ideale für lebbar halten. Ideale sind per Definitionem unerreichbar, daran kann man sich nur kaputtmachen). Ich sage nicht:,,Tue was ich tue!''. Ich sag nur:,,Tu _etwas_!'' Das muss nicht gleich alles oder nichts sein, nur etwas. Die großen Probleme der Welt, gegen die der _einzelne _tatsächlich machtlos ist, sind gesellschaftlich geschaffene Probleme und müssen auch gesellschaftlich gelöst werden. Nur muss dazu eben erstmal die ERKENNTNIS da sein das etwas falsch läuft und wir, nur wir, wer denn sonst?, etwas ändern müssen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Naja dann möchte ich aber auch hören was man gegen die US_Regierung tun soll, denn ich kann auch sagen, der da labert nur, tut aber nichts


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Den Leuten sind mittlerweile die elementarsten Freiheiten egal, solange sie für die Wahrung dessen auch nur einen Finger krumm machen müssten und es ihrem persönlichen Wohl, ihrem beruflichen Werdegang etc. schaden könnte.



Wenn du mit "einen Finger krumm machen" meinst, sich persönlich gegen die größte Weltmacht aufzulehnen bzw. diese direkt anzugreifen.. Ok, da hast du wohl recht.. 
Dir selbst ist es doch auch egal. Falls nicht erwarte ich, dass du losziehst und etwas dagegen unternimmst. Was hast du denn schon alles so getan? Ich behaupte einfach mal: Da geht noch mehr.
Wie, du willst nicht losziehen? Warum nicht? Ist dir dein persönliches Wohl wichtiger? Ich bleib dabei. Für mich ist das pure Heuchelei. Wie heißt es so schön: Hunde die bellen.. usw.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Dass es hier nicht um Pseudoweltverbesserung geht, sondern das Verhindern/Umkehren einer *offensichtlichen Entwicklung* westlicher Staaten zu Überwachungsstaaten und (Parteien-)Diktaturen, hast du offensichtlich auch nicht begriffen.


 
Und du hast offensichtlich nicht begriffen, dass das *schon lange* passiert ist.. 



Schinken schrieb:


> Ich kann zurzeit De-facto nichts daran ändern dass mit meinen Steuermitteln Kriege finanziert werden die Unschuldige töten.



Das ist der Knackpunkt. Wer kann denn bitte verhindern, dass die NSA z.B. mit nem U-Boot ein Unterseekabel anzapft? Klar, du hast absolut recht, jeder kann & sollte seinen kleinen Teil beitragen.
Aber wo ist da die Grenze? Ab wann wird das persönliche Wohl wichtiger? Antwort: Das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Und das Resultat sieht man ja jetzt sehr deutlich. Der absoluten Mehrheit ist es latte.

Es gibt Leute, die entweder in eine hohe Position hineingeboren werden oder sich mit seeehr viel Glück (und Leichen im Keller) hocharbeiten. Diese Leute können was ändern, und haben mMn auch die Pflicht.
Aber einen kleinen Bürger als opportunistisch zu bezeichnen, weil er sich wie die meisten grade so durchs Leben schlägt und es sogar wagt es zu genießen, wenn es mal geht.. Das ist grenzenloser Schwachsinn.


----------



## Schinken (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Ich nenne dich opportunistisch weil du die Möglichkeit etwas zu ändern negierst. Die Grenze ist tatsächlich jedem selbst überlassen. Ein Mensch, wer auch immer, kann auch nict verhindern dass die NSA irgendwas anzapft (naja, der Typ der das Kabel dann anzapft im Prinzip schon, aber der würde nur ersetzt). Aber irgendwo muss man halt anfangen wenn mann etwas verändern will. Der Beginn muss natürlich sein dass man sich einig ist dass etwas getan werden muss. Langfristiger Plan: Umfeld verändern-Stadt verändern-Land verändern-Welt verändern. 

Utopisch? Nein, nur weit, weit (...) weg. Aber jeder Weg beginnt mit einem Schritt. Wenn man nichtmal die Möglichkeit in Betracht zieht anzufangen, begeht man Unrecht durch Unterlassen.

Ein winziger Anfang wäre es zum Beispiel nicht jedem der hofft etwas verändern zu können übers Maul zu fahren und mit der ,,Natur des Menschen'' den Menschen auch noch eine Ausrede zu liefern (Die Natur für gesellschaftliche Phänomene heranzuziehen finde ich im übrigen brandgefährlich, die Nazis haben in ihrer Ideologie auch von der Natur der Rassen geschwafelt und damit quasi das heutige ,,alternativlos'' vorweggenommen. Denn genau das ist doch die beste Ausrede für alle Opportunisten und Machtmenschen! Und ,NEIN!, ich will dich damit nicht Nazi nennen oder dich in die Rechte Ecke rücken, das ist ausschließlich als (bekanntestes) Beispiel für die Gefährlichkeit der Vermischung von Biologie und Soziologie zu sehen).


----------



## beren2707 (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "einen Finger krumm machen" meinst, sich persönlich gegen die größte Weltmacht aufzulehnen bzw. diese direkt anzugreifen.. Ok, da hast du wohl recht..
> Dir selbst ist es doch auch egal. Falls nicht erwarte ich, dass du losziehst und etwas dagegen unternimmst. Was hast du denn schon alles so getan? Ich behaupte einfach mal: Da geht noch mehr.
> Wie, du willst nicht losziehen? Warum nicht? Ist dir dein persönliches Wohl wichtiger? Ich bleib dabei. Für mich ist das pure Heuchelei. Wie heißt es so schön: Hunde die bellen.. usw.


Mein Gott, sieh das doch nicht so eindimensional, oder glaubst du, man kann als Individuum für sich gegen eine Nation vorgehen? Man kann sich politisch engagieren, an Kundgebungen/Demonstrationen teilnehmen etc. Was der kleine Mann alles bewegen kann, wenn er nicht isoliert daheim sitzt und den Biedermann gibt, hat uns die Geschichte mehrfach aufgezeigt.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Und du hast offensichtlich nicht begriffen, dass das *schon lange* passiert ist..


Das habe ich sehr wohl, ist gewissermaßen mein "Job" als Geschichts- und Politikwissenschaftler und ich mahne und agiere in diesem Sinne nicht erst seit Kurzem, sondern schon so lange es mir möglich ist. Es wird eben momentan für die Allgemeinheit sichtbarer als zuvor, deswegen muss man jetzt verstärkt informieren und auch handeln, dann ist ein Umschwung in der Denkweise der Bevölkerung evtl. möglich (momentan noch unrealistisch, aber man darf ja noch hoffen). Zuvor wurde man als Verschwörungstheoretiker und Systemfeind bezeichnet, jetzt wird man von der vermeintlich "wissenden" Bevölkerungsgruppe als "Heuchler" tituliert, wenn man auch andere dazu auffordert, die Demokratie mitzugestalten und sich gegen gegenwärtiges Unrecht der westlichen Staaten aufzulehnen, ihrer Freiheit und dem Wohlbehalten ihrer Kinder und Kindeskinder zuliebe. 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber einen kleinen Bürger als opportunistisch zu bezeichnen, weil er sich wie die meisten grade so durchs Leben schlägt und es sogar wagt es zu genießen, wenn es mal geht.. Das ist grenzenloser Schwachsinn.


Habe ich behauptet, Du müsstest irgendwas tun? Nein, ich habe bloß die Motivation dahinter kritisiert. Denn mit der Mentalität, dass im Zweifelsfall Freiheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit grundsätzlich für das eigene Wohlbefinden (das evtl. nicht mehr lange halten wird) geopfert werden, macht einen mMn nur (je nach seinen Möglichkeiten, auf die Gesellschaft zu wirken) zu einem Untertanen, Mitläufer und -verantworter bis hin zum -täter. Wem das egal ist, der soll mit den Konsequenzen leben und sich nicht beschweren und die machen lassen, die etwas bewirken möchten. Du solltest primär nicht andere, die eben etwas tun möchten, als Idioten abstempeln und auf die Determiniertheit allen Unrechts und die Unfähigkeit eines jeden Einzelnen "Normalbürgers", irgendetwas zu bewegen, hinweißen. Dann stört sich auch keiner daran.


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ich nenne dich opportunistisch weil du die Möglichkeit etwas zu ändern negierst.



Da hab ich wohl "etwas" unglücklich formuliert. Ich meinte nur wir können unsere Natur nicht ändern. Die hat uns nun mal geschaffen und wir sind ein Teil von ihr. 
Egal wie viel Gigahertz unsere Smartphones haben, wir bleiben Tiere. Was sich irgendwelche Nazi-Affenmenschen über dieses Thema ausgedacht haben juckt mich nicht.

Ändern kann jeder was, auch ich, klar. Ich würds natürlich manchmal auch gerne. Aber die Chance ist mir in diesem Fall zu gering um dafür mein Leben einzuschränken. Ich sage nur was (scheinbar) die meisten denken.
Es ist mir egal, ob ich mit 2 Milliarden anderen Menschen in einer Datenbank in Maryland stehe. Schränkt es mein Leben spürbar ein? Schränkt mich die Wanze ein? Nein. Solange das so bleibt ist *für mich* alles ok.

Sollten die USA allerdings morgen ne Liste veröffentlichen, auf der steht, wann und wo ich mir die letzten Jahre meine Pornos reingezogen habe, dann sieht das alles schon wieder anders aus. 
Diese Liste könnten natürlich auch die Chinesen, Russland oder Israel veröffentlichen. Such dir ein Land aus. Alle (müssen) spionieren um zu überleben, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Du solltest primär nicht andere, die eben etwas tun möchten, als Idioten abstempeln und auf die Determiniertheit allen Unrechts und die Unfähigkeit eines jeden Einzelnen "Normalbürgers", irgendetwas zu bewegen, hinweißen. Dann stört sich auch keiner daran.



Puh, ja, alles Idioten. Genau das hab ich gesagt..  Vorschlag: Du persönlich widerlegst meine Aussage, und bewegst als Normalbürger in diesem Fall etwas. Ich bin gespannt.. oder auch nicht.. *wuff*


----------



## Schinken (26. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Sollten die USA allerdings morgen ne Liste veröffentlichen, auf der steht, wann und wo ich mir die letzten Jahre meine Pornos reingezogen habe, dann sieht das alles schon wieder anders aus.
> Diese Liste könnten natürlich auch die Chinesen, Russland oder Israel veröffentlichen. Such dir ein Land aus. Alle (müssen) spionieren um zu überleben, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.



Gut ich lass mich mal auf dein Gedankenspiel ein (ich denke wir beide sind intelligent genug um zu wissen dass es der NSA nicht um deinen Pornokonsum geht, sondern dass nur ein vereinfachtes Beispiel ist). Aber wenn diese Liste veröffentlicht wird ist es zu spät. Was sind also die Folgen der Überwachung? Du guckst keine Pornos mehr oder zumindest wird es dir erschwert. DA hast du dann auch deine Einschränkung.

Die Einschränkung ist schlicht das gefühl des abgehört-werdens. Früher wurde über Spitzel, Blockwärte, IMs, man nenne es wie man möchte, abgehört und damit eine Flüsterkultur erzeugt in der man sich nichtmehr traut etwas öffentlich zu sagen. Heute wird das technisch umgesetzt da wir eine neue Art Öffentlichkeit haben. Wenn Menschen sich direkt abhören und Geheimnisse verraten sind sich alle einig dass das Böse ist, eben weil dadurch die freie Meinungsäußerung prophylaktisch erschwert wird. Aber wenn dasselbe im Internet geschieht werden dieselben Argumente nicht ernst genommen. Erschließt sich mir nicht.

Im Übrigen ist es dir auch nichtmehr möglich gegen die Veröffentlichung deiner Pornoliste nachträglich zu kritisieren. Jedenfalls nicht praktikabel. Denn erstens bist du schon diskreditiert, was sich durch noch mehr Veröffentlichungen (dann sogar erfundene, dir glaubt sowieso niemand mehr) noch verstärken lässt, und zweitens weiß man genug über dich um dich entweder durch Erpressung/Einschüchterung oder ganz banal durch kriminalisierung (Terrorist/Staatsfeind oder was den Leuten noch an Wortschöpfungen einfällt) kaltzustellen.

Worauf ich also hinaus will ist ganz einfach: Wenn es dich stören würde dass diese Liste veröffentlicht wird, musst du (wenigstens versuchen) die Erstellung der Liste verhindern! Wehret den Anfängen ist aktueller denn je! 
Ich will nicht völlig Blamiert dastehen wenn mich meine Enkel später fragen:,,Wie konntest du davon nichts bemerken? Wie konntest du so etwas geschehen lassen?'' 
Die Geschichte lehrt vieles, und die wichtigste Lektion ist nunmal das wegsehen, nichts tun, zu den größten Verbrechen der Menschheit geführt haben. Und immer hieß es danach das hätte keiner ahnen können. Und immer war es eine Lüge. 
Sieh es doch einmal so, mir geht es auch ein wenig um mein Wohlbefinden, ich könnte nämlich nicht in den Spiegel schauen wenn ich die Augen verschlossen hätte vor dem was auf uns zukommt...


----------



## Freakless08 (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Es ist mir egal, ob ich mit 2 Milliarden anderen Menschen in einer Datenbank in Maryland stehe. Schränkt es mein Leben spürbar ein? Schränkt mich die Wanze ein? Nein. Solange das so bleibt ist *für mich* alles ok.
> 
> Sollten die USA allerdings morgen ne Liste veröffentlichen, auf der steht, wann und wo ich mir die letzten Jahre meine Pornos reingezogen habe, dann sieht das alles schon wieder anders aus.


Und wer garantiert dir das es später nicht mal der Fall wird und in irgendeiner Form gegen dich verwendet wird, schließlich haben sie schon ein paar Jahre von dir in ihrer Datenbank? Richtig. Keiner. Und wenn das mal passiert ist kannst du garnichts mehr machen.


----------



## Nuallan (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Schinken schrieb:


> Worauf ich also hinaus will ist ganz einfach: Wenn es dich stören würde dass diese Liste veröffentlicht wird, musst du (wenigstens versuchen) die Erstellung der Liste verhindern! Wehret den Anfängen ist aktueller denn je!
> Ich will nicht völlig Blamiert dastehen wenn mich meine Enkel später fragen:,,Wie konntest du davon nichts bemerken? Wie konntest du so etwas geschehen lassen?''
> Die Geschichte lehrt vieles, und die wichtigste Lektion ist nunmal das wegsehen, nichts tun, zu den größten Verbrechen der Menschheit geführt haben. Und immer hieß es danach das hätte keiner ahnen können. Und immer war es eine Lüge.
> Sieh es doch einmal so, mir geht es auch ein wenig um mein Wohlbefinden, ich könnte nämlich nicht in den Spiegel schauen wenn ich die Augen verschlossen hätte vor dem was auf uns zukommt...



Sorry, aber mir kommt es so vor als spielst du immer wieder auf ein Ereignis an, welches im letzten Jahrhundert stattgefunden hat und überhaupt nix mit dem zu tun hat was heute passiert.
Es geht hier nicht um den drohenden vierten Weltkrieg, sondern nur (!) um Informationen. Die töten niemanden. Menschen töten Menschen. Das war immer so und wird auch so bleiben.
Wenn ich derjenige bin, der das ganze vielleicht unterschätzt, dann seid ihr diejenigen, die es gewaltig ÜBERschätzen. Spione gab es schon vor.. ach die gab es schon IMMER..

Du solltest auch nicht vergessen, wer im letzten Jahrhundert die Welt (vor den Nazis) gerettet hat. Wir sind nicht aus Zufall kurze Zeit später wieder eine der führenden & wohlhabendsten Nationen der Welt.
Und jetzt soll ich auf die Straße gehen und gegen die USA demonstrieren (mehr Möglichkeiten gibts ja nicht), weil die es mit ihrem (nach dem 11.9. berechtigten) Abhören "etwas" übertreiben? Nein, danke.
Es gibt MILLIONEN wichtigere Sachen, um die ich mich eher kümmern würde. In Fukushima sind letztens 300 Tonnen hochradioaktives Wasser versickert. Aber nein, die Wanzen, die sind die wahre Bedrohung.. 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert dir das es später nicht mal der Fall wird und in irgendeiner Form gegen dich verwendet wird, schließlich haben sie schon ein paar Jahre von dir in ihrer Datenbank? Richtig. Keiner. Und wenn das mal passiert ist kannst du garnichts mehr machen.



Also soll ich jetzt mein Leben für eine verschwindend geringe Chance verschwenden, dass irgendwelche banalen Infos über mich *nicht* veröffentlicht werden? Was habe ich denn dann bitte noch für ein Leben? 
Das ist doch ein Teufelskreis. Natürlich würde es mich stören, wenn die Porno-Liste veröffentlicht wird. Aber ich würde es auch ganz sicher überleben, und das gilt für sämtliche Informationen die ich mir vorstellen kann.. 
Es ist eine Sache des Aufwands. Wenn ihr dafür "kämpfen" wollt, nur zu. Aber bezeichnet die, die einfach besseres zu tun haben, bitte nicht als Ignoranten, Opportunisten, Mittäter oder sonstiges..


----------



## Sunjy (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Ayayay hier gehts ja wieder ab. Ich hoffe das ganze NSA Drama is bald vorbei die ganzen nachwuchs weltverbesserer hällt ja keiner mehr aus.


Wenn von 1000 Abgehörten Menschen 999 Unschuldig sind aber der eine den sie evtl finden eine Bombe in der nähe der Familien der anderen legen wollte haben die sihcer kein Problem damit das irgendwer bei der NSA sich grad einen auf ihre PrivatPornos runterholt.


----------



## omega™ (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Sicherlich...
Warum nicht gleich, die Webcam von der Schwester oder was weiß ich wem anzapfen, da hätten die Meisten ganz bestimmt auch nichts dagegen.
Also ich weiß nicht ob dein Post echt war, aber überdenke deine Meinung noch einmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Wenn von 1000 Abgehörten Menschen 999 Unschuldig sind aber der eine den sie evtl finden eine Bombe in der nähe der Familien der anderen legen wollte haben die sihcer kein Problem damit das irgendwer bei der NSA sich grad einen auf ihre PrivatPornos runterholt.


 
Und wer entscheidet, wer unschuldig ist?

Wenn man z.B. auf deinem Rechner kritische Kommentare gegenüber dem Staat findet, kann es sein, dass du dann schnell ins Fadenkreuz gerätst und noch schneller wanderst du in den Bau.
Das ist das Prinzip der DDR Stasi gewesen und stell dir mal vor, die Stasi hätte die Technik von heute früher gehabt?
In den 60ern bis 80ern hätten solche Geheimdienste für ein Smartphone getötet.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet, wer unschuldig ist?


 
Siehst du doch gerade in Syrien wer das entscheidet, nichtmal Beweise das Assad Schuld am Giftanschlag hat aber hauptsache da einreiten.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich Russland und China einmischen und den Drecksimperialisten den Arsch aufreißen.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema..


----------



## Sunjy (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Das Gesetz entscheidet wer Schuldig ist. Alle anderen sind Unschludig.


----------



## Nuallan (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. auf deinem Rechner kritische Kommentare gegenüber dem Staat findet, kann es sein, dass du dann schnell ins Fadenkreuz gerätst und noch schneller wanderst du in den Bau.



Oh, da lebt aber jemand noch im letzten Jahrtausend..

Es gibt nen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen dem hier und jetzt und der Stasi in der ehemaligen DDR. Der nennt sich freie Meinungsäußerung. Machen wir es kurz:
Ich *verabscheue* unsere gesamte Staatsführung. Das steht jetzt schwarz auf weiß hier und für alle Zeiten im Internet, ganz ohne NSA. Wetten ich gehe trotzdem nicht in den Bau?


----------



## Sunjy (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Wenn jeder in den Bau wandert der sich kritisch über den Staat äußert wäre mehr als 50% der Menschen in den großen Nationen wohl im Knast....



Na Nuallan noch da oder waren die netten herren in Schwarz mit Maschinenpistolen schon da?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Siehst du doch gerade in Syrien wer das entscheidet, nichtmal Beweise das Assad Schuld am Giftanschlag hat aber hauptsache da einreiten.
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich Russland und China einmischen und den Drecksimperialisten den Arsch aufreißen.
> 
> Aber das ist ein anderes Thema..



Tja, die UN Leute werden aber nichts finden, was auf einen hinweist, daher ist es auch egal, ob sie nun hinfahren oder nicht und wenn es nach den Briten geht, ist die Sachlage schon klar. Die wollen unbedingt angreifen.
Obama berät sich wohl noch und fragt vielleicht auch, was Putin so macht. Hält der sich raus, wird es eng für Assad.



Sunjy schrieb:


> Das Gesetz entscheidet wer Schuldig ist. Alle anderen sind Unschludig.



Und wer macht die Gesetzt?
Politiker?
Denkst du das wirklich? 
Machen nicht eher Lobbyisten die Gesetze?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Oh, da lebt aber jemand noch im letzten Jahrtausend..
> 
> Es gibt nen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen dem hier und jetzt und der Stasi in der ehemaligen DDR. Der nennt sich freie Meinungsäußerung. Machen wir es kurz:
> Ich *verabscheue* unsere gesamte Staatsführung. Das steht jetzt schwarz auf weiß hier und für alle Zeiten im Internet, ganz ohne NSA. Wetten ich gehe trotzdem nicht in den Bau?


 
Tja, Meinungsfreiheit endet eben dort, wo es um die "Nationale Sicherheit" geht und mit dem Totschlagargument kommen sie alle angelaufen.
The Guardian beruft sich auf auf Meinungsfreiheit und trotzdem macht die britische Regierung Druck.

Meiner Meinung nach stehen wir auf einem Scheideweg, wohin sich eine Demokratie entwickeln wird.
Entweder werden die Bürgerrechte weiter eingeschränkt und das ohne Transparenz oder wir bleiben eine freie Welt und akzeptieren, dass es eben ein paar Spinner gibt, die andere in die Luft sprengen.
Aber "Terror" gibt es nur in den Medien, die Medien bauen das auf, in Wirklichkeit sind das nur feige Mörder, mehr nicht.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, die UN Leute werden aber nichts finden, was auf einen hinweist, daher ist es auch egal, ob sie nun hinfahren oder nicht und wenn es nach den Briten geht, ist die Sachlage schon klar. Die wollen unbedingt angreifen.
> Obama berät sich wohl noch und fragt vielleicht auch, was Putin so macht. Hält der sich raus, wird es eng für Assad.


 
Vielleicht macht jemand eine News dazu auf, weil es sonst Offtopic wird.
Russland wird den Briten und USA nicht helfen, Russland hat sogar schon Schiffe vor Syrien verlagert um Syrien zu helfen.
China kritisiert ebenfalls die USA, ich bin gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickeln wird, Vietnam 2.0 kann kommen.

Damit es nicht ganz Offtopic wird, Thema NSA.
An sich ist es mir egal was die NSA tut, ich bestehe nur auf meine Bürger bzw. Grundrechte in Deutschland.


----------



## Research (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Der gute Nullan, da kann man sich mal nicht einloggen und muss diese "Kommentare" lesen.

Ich empfehle dir mal dich ausführlich mit dem Thema zu befassen. Momentan frisst diese Überwachung fast nur Unschuldige. Schuldige finde ich keine, was nicht heiß das es sie nicht gibt.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> Momentan frisst diese Überwachung fast nur Unschuldige. Schuldige finde ich keine, was nicht heiß das es sie nicht gibt.


 
Die wirklichn "Staatsfeinde" wissen wie man eine schmalen digitalen Fingerabdruck hinterlässt  Die wechseln die Handys wie einer seine Boxershort 
Jeder der Pauschal mein ihm ist die überwachung wurscht soll sich mal mit Metadaten und  Bigdata befassen. Funktionierende Software gibt es schon
ein wirklich beindurckendes stück ist HANA von SAP.


----------



## Research (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Zumal sich damit Geschichten erzeugen lassen.


----------



## Sunjy (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

So habs durch.. aber alles altes aufgewärmtest.. war vor jahren schon klar das der Planet so läuft. Die überraschung vieler verstehe ich hingegen nicht.


----------



## Nuallan (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> Momentan frisst diese Überwachung fast nur Unschuldige.



Erzähl mir was neues. Das die Überwachung mehr Unschuldige als Schuldige trifft ist irgendwie.. logisch. Denn es gibt ja mehr Unschuldige als Schuldige da draußen, richtig?
Was genau du unter "fressen" verstehst ist ne andere Sache. Du weißt aber schon, dass die Wanzen tote Gegenstände aus Metal sind, oder? Die fressen keine Menschen.. 



Research schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir mal dich ausführlich mit dem Thema zu befassen.



Lass mich raten: Solange, bis ich deiner Meinung bin? Das wird leider nicht passieren. Ich zitiere mal einen Satz aus deinem Startpost:



Research schrieb:


> Das aber die wohl größte und einflussreichste Organisation der Welt, sowohl von China wie den USA überwacht wird, ist eine neue Dimension.



Wenn du vor dieser "News" geglaubt hast, die beiden größten Weltmächte würden keine maximale Rundumüberwachung praktizieren, dann bist du es, der sich mal eingehend über unsere Welt informieren sollte.
Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, wenn jemand über dieses Thema informierst. Damit kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden. Allerdings sollte man dann auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren.
Manche Leute hier kommen mir vor wie Verschwörungstheoretiker. Ich hoffe ich muss hier nicht bald ne User-News lesen alla: "Die Amis waren gar nicht auf dem Mond"..


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Das Gesetz entscheidet wer Schuldig ist. Alle anderen sind Unschludig.


Oh, er hat einen Traum. 

@Topic
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie es nicht machen, denn sie halten sich ja nicht mal an die Gesetze bei ihnen. 

Natürlich könnte man sich jetzt hinsetzen und sich in Sicherheit wähnen, da man ja selbst nichts zu verbergen hat und mich persönlich würde es auch nicht stören, wenn jemand meine Pornoliste veröffentlicht, da diese kein Geheimnis ist, aber wenn sich Regierungen über Grundrechte hinweg setzen, ist das ein Problem, denn das hat irgendwann keine Grenzen mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Research schrieb:


> Das aber die wohl größte und einflussreichste Organisation der Welt, sowohl von China wie den USA überwacht wird, ist eine neue Dimension.


 
Dazu wollt ich jetzt noch was sagen 

Also wenn es auf der Welt eine Organisation gibt, die nichts auf die reihe bekommt, dann ja wohl die UNO. Diese Truppe lähmt sich doch gegenseitig. 50 Staaten sagen ja, 2 nein, schon klappt garnichts mehr. Was haben die den für einen Einfluss? Aufjedenfall keinen auf die USA, Busch junior scherte sich 2001 auch nen Dreck um die UNO, als er auf eigene Faust die Sache mit Sadam geklärt hat. 

Nichts gegen die UNO an sich, der Grundgedanke ist völlig in Ordnung, finde ich persönlich auch super, aber soweit ich das sehe versagt die UNO praktisch komplett. Das eizige was ich von der Gurkentruppe höre sind immer nur irgendwelche Verhandlungen, wo China und Russland ihr dauerveto einlegen, sich damit die Sache geklärt hat und alle wieder für die nächsten 3 Monate nach Hause fahren, bevor das SPiel irgendwo anders von vorn beginnt. Das ist hier in Syrien der Fall, genau wie es mit Lybien war oder wo auch immer auf der Welt. 

Reden kann ich auch. Also wenn die UNO eins nicht ist, dann Einflussreich. Theoretisch zwar schon, aber Praktisch nie im leben.


----------



## Schinken (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Die Amerikaner waren nicht auf dem Mond. ^^ So.


Nuallan schrieb:


> Jeder von euch "besseren" Menschen hat todsicher x Leichen im Keller und nutzt täglich x-fach andere Menschen gnadenlos aus. Aber wenn ihr euch in eurer Superhero-Fantasiewelt besser fühlt, nur zu.
> 
> Naja, immerhin habt ihr eure Klamotten selbst gestrickt, eure Kakaobohnen selber gepflückt und heute schon nen Walfänger auf dem Heimweg von ner Gesundheits-Demo gerammt. Oder nicht?
> Aber wenigstens nen Care-Paket habt ihr bestimmt schon verschickt, und mindestens ein hungerndes Kind (oder Robbenbaby) adoptiert? Nein? Wer hätte das gedacht..
> ...


Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung aber das da sieht nicht nur nach Meinungsäußerung aus. Eher als ob du bloss jeden davon abhalten willst uns bloß nicht ernsthaft zuzuhören. Ich bin jetz raus, wir würden uns doch nur offtopic im Kreis drehen. 
Aber im großen und Ganzen, schöne Diskussion, danke.
  Ich


----------



## Research (27. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Erzähl mir was neues. Das die Überwachung mehr Unschuldige als Schuldige trifft ist irgendwie.. logisch. Denn es gibt ja mehr Unschuldige als Schuldige da draußen, richtig?
> Was genau du unter "fressen" verstehst ist ne andere Sache. Du weißt aber schon, dass die Wanzen tote Gegenstände aus Metal sind, oder? Die fressen keine Menschen..
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, nennt sich Guantanamo.

Oder auch hier: http://www.scilogs.de/chrono/blog/n...ein-erfahrungsbericht-aus-den-schattenkriegen

Und bis auf die Mondlandung haben sich so ziemlich alle "Verschwörungstheorien" bewahrheitet.
Da die Russen bis heute Stillhalten fand die wohl statt.

Killersateliten, Check.
Killerviren, Check.
Totalüberwachung, Check.
 Geheimdienste die eigene Feinde aufbauen, Check.
Entführung, Folter und Mord Unschuldiger, Check.
Eingebaute Hintertüren in Software und Hardware, Check.

In der News habe ich auch die Chinese erwähnt. Von denen ist es bekamt.
Bei den Russen auch.

Nur der Ami rief immer mit erhobenen Zeigefinger.


----------



## Yassen (28. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



1. Ich denke das die Alle Länder der Welt alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen andere zu überwachen. 
2. Wenn die Uno es nciht mitkriegt das ihre Akten schredder getauscht worden sind tut es mit Leid. Dann ist das eine Gurkentruppe die besser aufpassen sollte. 
3.Dein Link solltest du Lesen resarch du machst Momentan nichts anderes 


*Wer ohne Schuld ist der Werfe den ersten Stein *


----------



## -Kon (28. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*

Spionage wird seit jeher geführt, warum sollte es atm anders sein?
Interessanter ist es doch, wie sich die einzelnen Nationen/Organisationen etc davor schützen.


----------



## locojens (29. August 2013)

*AW: NSA überwacht UN-Hauptgebäude in NY und Hauptquartier der EU*



Nuallan schrieb:


> ...eure Kakaobohnen selber gepflückt ...
> Aber wenigstens nen Care-Paket habt ihr bestimmt schon verschickt...
> 
> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass ihr doch nur verwöhnte opportunistische Heuchler seid, so wie 99,9999% aller Menschen in diesem Land? Man weiß es nicht..



Um mal beim OT zu bleiben: Ja ich habe im Januar tatsächlich Kakao geerntet und weiss was das für eine "drecks-Arbeit" ist, auch durfte ich erleben was diese Arbeit Wert ist (Kakaopreis in Ecuador steht in keinem Verhältnis zum hiesigen Marktpreis). Auch versenden wir 2-3 mal im Jahr Carepakete dort hin auch wenn es teuer ist und die kommen nicht nur den Familienmitgliedern dort zugute. Ebenfalls war es ein Anliegen meiner Frau das die dort lebenden "Straßenkinder" mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest haben und glaube mir das hatten sie.

Ja wir sind schon alle verwöhnte opportunistische Heuchler.   Selbst wenn mit unseren Aktionen nur einigen Menschen geholfen ist und ich nicht die ganze Welt retten kann, fühle ich mir bei deiner Aussage ein wenig auf den Schlips getreten.

(PS: Kakaobohnen pflückt man nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

